# Luna&Santa:)



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I had to bribe Luna to take a few pics with some Christmas decorations lol 
Snapped some cute ones  Happy Holidays and enjoy!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Luna is adorable


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute pictures


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks  She stole my heart<3!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

She adds cuteness to the nice decorations!

Happy Holidays to you too!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Great pics! That last one looks like a greeting card!


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the pictures!! Luna is adorable!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Aw! Cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so adorable


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments 
I can't wait to get her a little friend soon..


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

Aw that's just too adorable what a gorgeous tiel !


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Storm  Indeed she is!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

You should submit one of those pics to the cockatiel of the month contest for December's Christmas theme, she is too cute!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Luna is absolutely adorable,great photos,I agree you should submit one of the photos to the December Christmas theme.


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Awwwww beautiful...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

i think pearl is my favorite mutation!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

totally cute


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone, WF Cinnamon Pearl is by far the prettiest (in my opinion) haha<3
Maybe I will submit a photo, never have before, worth a try!


----------

